# Quantum Syncro Wagon MPG thread



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

72mph on cruise control, total average 63mph, removed front Thule bar & fairing & kept the rear 2 bars, 205-50-15" wheels *25.6 mpg*


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Quantum Syncro Wagon MPG thread (eurowner)*

i need 8.5 litres per 100 kilometers when i drive my stock 1.8 90hp hard.







have no syncro.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Quantum Syncro Wagon MPG thread (eurojettanut)*

Trans pooped on mine before I even got a full tank through it.


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quantum Syncro Wagon MPG thread (eurowner)*

I average 17 MPG


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Quantum Syncro Wagon MPG thread (thedubwhisperer)*

1986 QSW, no cruise, no power accessories, 138,000 miles
Highway-------24-25mpg
City------------Don't know yet, I suspect about 17mpg


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Quantum Syncro Wagon MPG thread (VW Nevada)*

195,000 miles
I average 23-24 mpg, stock size tires, no roof bars.


----------



## stgvdub (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Quantum Syncro Wagon MPG thread (moonstation 2000)*

Average 25mpg highway at 70 mph.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Tempe-Phoenix-Glendale to Flagstaff @ 80mph, ascending over 8,000' *18.5 mpg* Nothing beats having 25%+ more horsepower due to 1250' in elevation!
Flag to Durango, 1 bike on the roof, backwards, cruise control averaging 67mph *23 mpg*


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

HHmmm?








With 205/50/15's , roof rack with 2 bikes pulling a trailer with gear and Kayak, 2 adults, manual tranny Syncro drivetrain averaging 65 mph = *18.8 mpg*.

not bad I guess for 20+ y/o technology.


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_HHmmm?








With 205/50/15's , roof rack with 2 bikes pulling a trailer with gear and Kayak, 2 adults, manual tranny Syncro drivetrain averaging 65 mph = *18.8 mpg*.

not bad I guess for 20+ y/o technology.









Thats pretty good considering 80s fuel injection, 5cyls, fulltime awd driveline loss, and the curb weight for these pigs. 
When I'm towing a Hobie 16 on the freeway, I get the same as without.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SauerKraut)*

Best I did in mine was 25 MPG combined. I didn't have it long enough for an all-freeway run. 25MPG is about 5MPG better than I ever managed in a 4KQ.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

When she ran, I could tease mid-twenties out of her combined. Then I lost #5 cylinder compression, and it all went to crap from there.


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

11 mpg mostly but I got 14 once


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

/\ Yes, hammering high speed high RPM driving will dump the MPG, but it's damn fun


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

can't help myself


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_/\ Yes, hammering high speed high RPM driving will dump the MPG, but it's damn fun

That, and three more cylinders for a total of eight, all one stand-alone.


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

13 mpg on the last tank!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccohp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohp* »_13 mpg on the last tank!

I suppose that deserves a woot, but it's hard to get excited about MPGs in the teens. Is the V8 in good tune? Do you think it can do any better than 15?


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

I think it was on its way to 15 or 16 then I did a bunch of idling and short trips.
As far as tune, I have never hooked the computer up to even check on it. I just ordered the wideband sensor and the cable to hook my laptop up to the 034. 
I have a couple of things going against good mileage.
1. I have had 2 previous QSW's both never got better then 17mpg (probably my driving style) both cars were in very good shape and tuned up.
2. I live 12 miles from work along the 95 corridor so it never gets warmed up or goes on long highway cruises.
3. I have not changed the gearing yet (gve up on 3.89 gearing as I am out of money) but I still have the 200 20V trans that should drop 5th gear revs 15% still.
4. It is way too much fun to have the front end rise up and chirp the tires in the first 4 gears then worry about a couple of mpg.
5. the tires are about as wide as you can get on a QSW without huge modifications.
6. I am not sure if all my wheels even point in the same direction (needs an alignment)


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

I saw 300 miles on 11 gallons.
Then on the next top-off I saw 220 miles on 10.8 gallons.
Either someone siphoned some fuel out in the week it was sitting, some of it evaporated, or it didn't top off when I filled it after the 300-mile run...


----------

